# typical explanation to my wife--with a double standard twist



## therealcabreezy (Aug 26, 2009)

*I have to explain myself to the level below constantly to my wife to make her see that some things are double standard as far as things she wants to do---I am getting sick of having to explain myself to her...Sensored is her name lol!*

email excerpt--

I love you more than anything Sensored--I don't analyze anything to the
depths you think I do--I can--I can pick apart things that have happened the
last 3 weeks and really get analytical but I won't, I will let them ride--I
just find myself wondering why I would even have to explain why an overnight
trip anywhere while a spouse is away is not normal. It should have been a no-
brainer next topic cased closed type of thing.

I know you get so tired of lengthy emails concerning stuff like this when you
say "babe I already told you I won't stay overnight"---It becomes not an
issue of you going at this point but an issue of the fact that I had to
convince you not to. 

Go to London--Go
every other weekend. On my life I tried convincing you that when we went
let's get a hotel and you ALWAYS said it was not worth it. Please think of
all this instead of getting upset--I know you remember..You would
literally talk me out of it. This was about a year ago..The only reason we
stayed the night with Korwes and them it was a 2 day trip.

You know Sensored just do me a favor from here on out. Enjoy
yourself--please--but ask yourself 1 question and I mean really ask---not as
the upset Sensored but as the Sensored that is rational--ask yourself if
it is something you would mind me doing if you were away for 6 months in
this situation. God knows I do not want you slaving away babe, you need an
out, you need time to yourself. 

I just feel, again, given our separation, that your out's should not include
overnight or weekends stay anywhere. And your girl Karen is double standard,
Craig already brought that up for the guys when I was there and he got the
big screw you...

And I know you hate these long emails babe but they are a sign of
respect...I could Hell no I don't want you going..You deserve an
explanation. We have always respected each other like that. It is, what I
thought, made us different from other couples.

I love you babe, please know that I am not hung up on the issue--I am hung
up on the *issues*. I know you are tired of me *****ing and being a ##%^#^%
(rude) and I am tired of explaining things to you that I thought at our
level of relationship, should be an automatic action. 


and blah, blah--it goes on. She would not allow me to take this very same trip 2 months before I left for the desert with my friends...I should never had to explain myself to that level. It is exausting and is making me question my relationship with her..Small issue sure--they build up quick.


----------



## momentary lapse (Aug 21, 2009)

Is she looking at going on an overnight with another girl, group of girls, guys, what? Maybe it's in there and I just missed it.....


----------

